# هدايا العيد أطقم رجالية ..من ليموند .الكميه محدودة



## تاجر إلكتروني (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أقدم لكم أطقم رجاليه تتكون من ساعه وقلم وميداليه وبوك ..كل طقم يختلف عن الأخر ..
وكل طقم تجدون سعره اسفل منه..
بسم الله نبدأ ..​ 
الشكل ((1))






​ 




​ 
القيمة : 170 ريال ​ 






الشكل (( 2))​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
القيمة : 170 ريال ​ 



الشكل ((3))​ 





​ 




​ 
القيمة : 170 ريال ​ 



الشكل (( 4 ))




​ 




​ 




​ 
القيمة : 200 ريال
الساعه استيل ​ 





الشكل (( 5 ))




​ 




​ 




​ 
القيمة : 170 ريال​ 






الشكل (( 6 ))​ 




​ 




​ 

السعر : 170 ريال​ 




الشكل (( 7 ))​ 





​ 




​ 
القيمة : 170 ريال ​ 




الشكل (( 8 ))​ 





​ 




​ 
القيمة : 170 ريال ​ 




الشكل ((9 ))​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
القيمة : 170 ريال​ 




الشكل (( 10 )) ​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
القيمة : 170 ريال ​ 


================================================== =
================================================== ==

وقيمة الشحن على المشتري ..وتتراوح من 10 ريال إلى 15 ريال على حسب المكان 
اطيب المنى 
التواصل على الخاص 
او جوال
0552937117​ 
__________________


----------



## القمة للأستثمار (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: هدايا العيد أطقم رجالية ..من ليموند .الكميه محدودة*

الحين حق توصيل المشوار ب 10إلى 15 عشان اخذ حق التوصيل من نفس البضاعه 
مافيه احد يوصل طلبيه بالرياض او توصيل مشاوير اقل من 30 ريال إلى 80ريال عشان الزحمه والرياض معروفه بالزحمه بس انا ابي اعرف كيف قيمة التوصيل 10 ايعقل هذا مع الزحمه وكل مايصير بشوارع الرياض 
معروف انك ماخذ حق المشوار من البضاعه اصلاً سعر هذه الاطقم لاتجاوز 70ريال كيف اقل طقم ب 170 ليش تاكل حقوق الناس بالكذب والنصب والاحتيال ز...... ارجوك كف عن هذا بلا نصب


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: هدايا العيد أطقم رجالية ..من ليموند .الكميه محدودة*

بالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------

